
Ask HN: What could be the challenges in vaccine distribution for Covid-19? - bmuppireddy
Considering, the vaccine is probably the only long lasting solution, what could be the challenges in vaccinating the world population.
======
buboard
\- production at scale

\- rivalry about countries to acquire it first

\- .. followed by unwillingness of low-risk populations to be vaccinated for
safety reasons

\- backlash after the first side-effects are found

------
babygoat
Profiteering.

